# Think Tank > History >  Good films on the Founding Fathers or early America?

## lodge939

i.e. America in it's formative years.  I've seen HBO's John Adams and also Deadwood.  I really liked Deadwood because it showed a new town with no government interference, and it was growing fantastically

----------


## Matt Collins

I have added a bunch on NetFlix

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

John Birch Society has some excellent videos. tones

----------


## raystone

Liberty! The American Revolution,  a 3 disc set by PBS, very well done IMO.   We rented thru netflix.  Most of the lines are from actual writings and letters of the founding fathers.   Letter exchanges between John Adams and his wife using the word liberty in everyday language made me realize how little today's politicians have in common with our founding fathers.

----------


## RCA

http://www.amazon.com/John-Adams-Min...0403750&sr=8-1

----------


## Truth Warrior

*Not a great one < IMHO > but I enjoyed "Jefferson in Paris".*
*http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113463/*

----------


## yongrel

Ken Burns did an excellent documentary on Thomas Jefferson that is definitely worth checking out. One of my favourites.

----------


## mrchubbs

The entire PBS Liberty American Revolution Series is available for watching online. I linked to each part in an old LM post here:

http://libertymaven.com/2008/03/23/l...pbs-video/984/

I enjoyed it immensely.

Enjoy.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Ken Burns did an excellent documentary on Thomas Jefferson that is definitely worth checking out. One of my favourites.


Just got it in the mail from Netflix yesterday. Will watch and report back.

----------

